# HMS Gambia '49 to '52 - ERA 2 Ronald Frederick May 10.06.24 to 15.08.53



## jacksonk (Feb 21, 2008)

Does anyone have any photo's of the crew of HMS Gambia 1949 to 1952. I found out from the Disclosure Cell that this is one of the ships my father served on just before his death in August 1953. I am happy to down load copies of his records to the editor of this site. I have recieved a photo copy of a 2 page hand written do***ent.

Kind regards

Kathy Jackson


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Kathy,
have you had a look at the website for Gambia if not CLICK HERE
Rgds
Steve


----------



## brisray (Jan 29, 2017)

I know this is an ancient thread, but the HMS Gambia Association website went offline in 2014. 

My dad served on Gambia for her 1950-1952 commission and the photos from that can be found at http://brisray.com/dad/

I am rewriting the original HMS Gambia Association website, and the work done so far on that can be found at http://hmsgambia.org/


----------

